# New Website - San Jose, California



## TORTOISEHOME (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to reach out to all my Tortosieforum friends that I have a new website. It is still growing and changes daily. I have linked several of my favorite websites to it and I publish a bi-monthly newsletter that promotes education and conservation everywhere. 

I am always looking for articles or photos so if you are interested, please email [email protected]. The newsletter goes out to over 1500+ people and growing. Send me an email if you are interested in receiving notices. You can join our yahoo groups as well. All notices and people joining Yahoo groups have to get approved first before it goes out so spam doesnt get passed along. 


The new website is *www.tortoisehome.org *I will also have a link to the forum here so people can share their experiences. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2011)

hey there.. i think i need to update my email... i'll PM you


----------



## coachoutletold (Aug 1, 2011)

*coach luggage
*

Needed to post you that little bit of note to finally thank you so much once again on the breathtaking ideas you have provided on this page. It is remarkably generous of people like you to present unhampered just what a few individuals would have supplied for an ebook to help make some money for themselves, precisely now that you could have done it if you desired. The thoughts in addition acted to be a good way to fully grasp that many people have similar keenness similar to mine to understand significantly more concerning this condition. I think there are lots of more pleasant moments ahead for individuals who find out your blog. 


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - -- - - -- -- - -- - - -- 

coach outlet


----------

